# Need help with purple & navy ladybugs!



## MrsResetti (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi! I?m currently on 42/50 purple & 24/25 navy. I?d be willing to give them back in return to anyone else needing help, but anyone reading this who?s already finished - please help a girl out! My id is: 47611783203. Thank you so much to anyone who decides to help out


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 6, 2018)

In fact, make that just navy ladybugs!


----------



## allainah (Mar 6, 2018)

Do you need just one navy lady bug?
I can share 5 with you & i'm sure you'll get one. adding you now 
(my PC name is allainah)


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 6, 2018)

As many as you can possibly spare, please! Thank you


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, I have some I can share! Adding you now!


----------



## Nightstar (Mar 6, 2018)

I just added you! I have some navy ones to share. If you have any yellow ones to share back, that'd be really helpful


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 7, 2018)

I just posted on your post asking for help oops! Thank you <3 @ Kayleee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightstar said:


> I just added you! I have some navy ones to share. If you have any yellow ones to share back, that'd be really helpful



Hey, what's your ingame name? If I have any yellow to spare, I totally will


----------

